# Sofirn C01 for 2020



## bykfixer (Nov 12, 2020)

Since there is a new version of the wildy popular C01 coming out in a non potted format this may be a good place to talk about it instead of the potted version thread. 
What yall think?


----------



## troutpool (Nov 12, 2020)

Are you referring to the C01S model?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 12, 2020)

Ah, good question. 

No, there is another E01 type of C01 starting to ship according to the last few posts in the C01 potted thread.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 12, 2020)

Looking forward to the C01R, the deep red version!!!


----------



## gunga (Nov 12, 2020)

I ordered a few. Super cheap and free shipping at $21.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 12, 2020)

Three on the way; C01R SST-20 Deep Red, C01 3400k ("Sofia" replaces earlier used Yuji) and the C01S SST-20 4000k NW

All just shipped from the Sofirn Store in the land of C19

My first order, last year, shipped thru Ali for C01 Yuji, emitter arrived DOA

Hopefully at least one out of this order functions 🙏🤞🤙

Should be easy to pot yourself?


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 12, 2020)

Does anyone here have any experience with the Sophia LEDs these use?


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 12, 2020)

Reading reviews on blf, Sophia gets a lot of rave.. At 3.99 ea it's worth checking it out


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 12, 2020)

Not even a dozen posts in and we're already talking about lights that are not the C01.

SMH....


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Nov 12, 2020)

defloyd77 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with the Sophia LEDs these use?



I have dozens of’em from 2300K up to 6000K. All i can say they are amazing! Therefore i ordered 10xC01’s to swap them all. It will be fun for sure.
I think Sophia is the only one having 3mm LED’s in 90CRI.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 12, 2020)

this_is_nascar said:


> Not even a dozen posts in and we're already talking about lights that are not the C01.
> 
> SMH....
> 
> ...



Unless I am missing something, the new Sofirn C01 is Sophia, and I hear she's a hot one:naughty:


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 12, 2020)

Although I ordered one in each color (plus a deep red), I have no idea about the “Sophia” emitter...what have I missed here?


----------



## Whitelight1 (Nov 12, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> Three on the way; C01R SST-20 Deep Red, C01 3400k ("Sofia" replaces earlier used Yuji) and the C01S SST-20 4000k NW
> 
> All just shipped from the Sofirn Store in the land of C19
> 
> ...



Disregard please


----------



## Burgess (Nov 12, 2020)

I have also ordered a few of these
New C01 / Sophia lights from Sofirn's website.

Finally, after a WEEK, it now shows 
that my order has SHIPPED !



Hope to get 'em by Christmas

:santa:
_


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 13, 2020)

defloyd77 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with the Sophia LEDs these use?



Yes, the CRI metrics are basically equal to a Yuji, and the tint is almost as good, but the Sophia is slightly more efficient, and able to be overdriven harder. I've stress tested both a Yuji and a couple samples of the Sophia. CRI was measured by djozz.

Overall, I think it's a great LED, and for $4, this should be a stellar value on a light.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 13, 2020)

To clarify things in case anyone is confused, the C01 family consists of 3 models, but there have been multiple editions of each.

Bykfixer, if you'd like to copy this table into your first post to highlight which editions are under discussion, feel free.


*Model (Edition)
**LED
**Modes
**Max Output**Other
*C01 (2018 Edition)
Yuji BC 5mm - 3200K or 5600K, 95 CRI1~5 lumensPotted driver, 3 body colorsC01 (2020 Edition)
Sophia 5mm 3400K, 95 CRI1~5 lumensNot Potted, 5 body colorsC01 (2020 Edition, red)
Unknown 5mm deep red (670nm)1UnknownNot Potted, red bodyC01s (original)Luminus SST-20, 4000K, 95 CRI2 (high, low)100 lumens3 body colorsC01s (BLF and current edition)Luminus SST-20, 4000K, 95 CRI2 (low, high)100 lumens6 body colorsC01R (original)Cree XP-E2, photo red (660nm)3 (LMH or HML configurable)36 lumensRed bodyC01R (current edition)Luminus SST-20-DR deep red (660nm)3 (LMH or HML configurable)~36 lumens?Red body

Common features:

AAA-powered (Lithium-ion not supported. Unsure if it's been tested) 
Twisty user interface 
71.6mm long x 14.5mm diameter 
Approx. 15 grams weight 
Tail stands 
5mm x 3mm Magnet pocket and 1mm x 6mm tritium slot.


----------



## Buck91 (Nov 13, 2020)

Picked up a few to give out to nieces/nephews with their Christmas presents. Why not?? Plus I was ordering the if25a anyhow.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 13, 2020)

This is great, however, the title of the thread clearly states 2020, so I'm scratching my head about the prior posts concerning all the older and mostly unavailable versions.

Someone brand new coming into this is surely confused by the time he has gotten to this post.

It's probably just me, again. May be better just to changed the title of the thread to "C01 - All Variations" or something like that, since we can't get a full page into this, with them all being discussed in this thread.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 13, 2020)

id30209 said:


> I have dozens of’em from 2300K up to 6000K. All i can say they are amazing! Therefore i ordered 10xC01’s to swap them all. It will be fun for sure.
> I think Sophia is the only one having 3mm LED’s in 90CRI.
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



I'd love a 4000ish Kelvin C01 if Sophia make one. 

Thanks Everyone for their input on the Sophia LED.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 13, 2020)

I think Post #16 spells out what is and what was very well. The reason I started this thread was because of all the chatting going on about the 2020 version in the 2018 thread that actually began due to all the chatting about a C01 in the E01 thread. 
Now, to my knowledge nobody has received their C01 sophia so of course the discussion is about the what if's and what was. At least for now. Once the pony express has delivered these new versions to a few folks perhaps the focus of conversation will be defined. I mean at least the discussion at this point is largely about a C01, regardless of which version. Some threads would be discussing politics or corn flakes cereal by now.


----------



## troutpool (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you, iamlucky13, for setting out the complete picture in post 16. Until yesterday, I was unaware that the C01 has been brought back with a new emitter. The original C01 with Yuji is a favorite of mine for predawn use about the house, and I look forward to the Sophia version now. I ordered some from Sofirn yesterday and got the shipping notification today.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 13, 2020)

BTW --

Sofirn's website page lists the LED 
used in Red C01 (3-level) as:

" Original CREE SST2-DR 660nm "

:thinking:
_


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 13, 2020)

Burgess said:


> Sofirn's website page lists the LED
> used in Red C01 (3-level) as:
> 
> " Original CREE SST2-DR 660nm "




that is a 3 mode *C01R* with 660nm, on row 7 in post 16

the 1 mode *C01* Red has a 5mm LED that is 670nm, it is on row 3 in post 16


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 13, 2020)

defloyd77 said:


> I'd love a 4000ish Kelvin C01 if Sophia make one.
> 
> Thanks Everyone for their input on the Sophia LED.



There is a 4500K version. I don't know if it is Sophia, but the same person (rngwn) sells them in packs of 50 on another forum.

Spectrometer measurements for CRI showed Ra = 98, and R9 = 97, with Duv = -0.001 for a single sample.

In other words, top tier light quality, so if you like that color temperature and are comfortable soldering, they would be a great option to mod a C01 with.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 13, 2020)

iamlucky13 said:


> top tier light quality


thanks for your excellent contributions and info :thumbsup:
I added your post 16 table to the original C01 thread



defloyd77 said:


> I'd love a 4000ish Kelvin C01 if Sophia make one.



3400k is not that far from 4000ish


----------



## id30209 (Nov 13, 2020)

For all nerds around the globe
Current Sophia line up







Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 13, 2020)

jon_slider said:


> thanks for your excellent contributions and info :thumbsup:
> I added your post 16 table to the original C01 thread
> 
> 
> ...



Sophia has a 4500K, that sounds pretty good to me, but unfortunately I'm no modder. Maybe if this run goes well, we can convince Sofirn to do a run of it.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 13, 2020)

defloyd77 said:


> Sophia has a 4500K, that sounds pretty good to me, but unfortunately I'm no modder. Maybe if this run goes well, we can convince Sofirn to do a run of it.



you could also pay a modder to build your dream light
consider picking up a couple C01 now, to keep your options open down the line
modding a 5mm LED on a not potted driver, is probably something you could learn, if you wanted to.

the real issue will be finding a source for the LED you want. Usually they come in a bag of at least 50 or in the case of Yuji, 1000 LEDs at a time.

anyway
it seems there will not be another run of C01 w 5mm LED after this.



Barry0892 said:


> Update
> 
> the big boss told me there will not be a next batch of C01 5mm led lights in the future, because the cost is too high by adding expenses of labour
> 
> ...



However, that does not rule out other options, such as the presently available 2 mode C01S with 4000k High CRI.

Im expecting there will be another model, with 3 modes, as presently used in the C01R w 660nm, but with a not Red LED.

while were dreaming...
I wish Sofirn would make some Copper and Titanium versions of the C01 Host


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 13, 2020)

Got my ship notice for my C01's.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 14, 2020)

id30209 said:


> For all nerds around the globe
> Current Sophia line up
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks id, with all these different kelvin Sophia's available, why would the Sofrin "Big Boss" (Chairman Mao?) Turn down collecting USD?


----------



## id30209 (Nov 14, 2020)

As Barry (Sofirn) told me, they are too cheap and to get some profit they need to make more than any other model. And he confirmed that once sold C01 will never be made again.
That being said, 12pcs has been shipped few days ago[emoji41]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 14, 2020)

too bad they dont have an amber version, neither 5mm nor power.

are there 5mm amber leds with beautiful tint? i have some from Koala, but not impressed with the color


----------



## rookiedaddy (Nov 14, 2020)

iamlucky13 said:


> To clarify things in case anyone is confused, the C01 family consists of 3 models, but there have been multiple editions of each.
> 
> Bykfixer, if you'd like to copy this table into your first post to highlight which editions are under discussion, feel free.
> 
> ...



thank you for the great compilation. appreciate the details. :twothumbs


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 14, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> amber leds



if you can swap your own LEDs.. it would not cost much to try one of these:
Amber power LED


Amber 5mm LED




knucklegary said:


> Thanks id, with all these different kelvin Sophia's available, why would the Sofrin "Big Boss" (Chairman Mao?) Turn down collecting USD?



I imagine that their prior sale of 3200k and 5600k showed that the largest demand was for Warm LEDs. 

People that want other options, should build their own, or hire help. The MOQ is 1000 units, so unless Sofirn believes they can sell that many, I dont expect they will capitalize the expense to build "special interest" LED lights.

The way to convince Sofirn to do a special run, is to start a Group Buy Interest List. Sofirn needs to see hundreds of units of interest, before they finance a special interest product.


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 14, 2020)

Hope you guys are happy. You made me order a set. All colors. Extra blue, 2 extra black.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 14, 2020)

Bare finish is pocket friendly, tho only available with C01S.. Blue is nice!


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 14, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> too bad they dont have an amber version, neither 5mm nor power.
> 
> are there 5mm amber leds with beautiful tint? i have some from Koala, but not impressed with the color



I'm not sure. I'm going to try the options that LED Supply has, but they're US-based, so shipping is probably expensive to Russia.

I'm also going to put a 2300K from rngwn in at least one.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 14, 2020)

I was bored so i did some C01 mods. 
660nm Deep Red (HDS Hyper Red)
450nm Royal Blue (HDS Forensic Blue)
595nm Amber (HDS Amber)
530nm Green (i think it’s HDS Hunting Green)






Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 14, 2020)

Xmas lights :twothumbs


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 14, 2020)

id30209 said:


> I was bored so i did some C01 mods.
> 660nm Deep Red (HDS Hyper Red)
> 450nm Royal Blue (HDS Forensic Blue)
> 595nm Amber (HDS Amber)
> ...



Nice


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 15, 2020)

What is the difference between the C01S and the C01Pro?


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 15, 2020)

I can't find any reference to a C01 pro in terms of production lights, it may have been the pre release name for the c01s


----------



## Burgess (Nov 15, 2020)

Yes, that is Exactly what happened !


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 16, 2020)

I really love the C01x host platform, with its ability for the magnet and trit vial and the cost can't be beat.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 16, 2020)

Two ordered. (Dessert tan). Order form says I ordered black so I ordered a blue one too.


----------



## Flashlike (Nov 16, 2020)

The Sofirn C01 for 2020 just has one level of brightness -- correct? I'd prefer at least two levels like some of the previous ones had.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 16, 2020)

> The Sofirn C01 for 2020 just has one level of brightness -- correct? 

Yes

> I'd prefer at least two levels like some of the previous ones had.

2 modes is also an option, it is called C01S

post 16 has the rundown on the C01 Series


----------



## Burgess (Nov 17, 2020)

" Your order has Shipped " !




Look closely and you'll see my package
of Sofirn C01/Sophia flashlights !



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjdpz05u2DY&feature=share


_


----------



## Burgess (Nov 17, 2020)

Relax, folks --


This video is couple years old !



_


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 19, 2020)

my C01 "Sophia" version arrived today, it`s a strange little light! there`s no glass lens at all and the "reflector" looks like plain un-polished alu (that you can touch from the outside because no glass!)
However the Color temp and beam profile is actually quite nice! and brighter than I thought it would be, it`s single mode On/Off as well.
if it wasn`t for the lack of a lens it would make a great keyring light, but as it stands I`m not sure I`d trust things not to get inside of it and break it. and probably has an IPX of 0.
it`ll remain a shelf queen / collectors item though, and certainly worth the $3.99 I paid for it


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 19, 2020)

Katherine Alicia said:


> if it wasn`t for the lack of a lens it would make a great keyring light, but as it stands I`m not sure I`d trust things not to get inside of it and break it. and probably has an IPX of 0.
> it`ll remain a shelf queen / collectors item though, and certainly worth the $3.99 I paid for it



I promise it is fine for keychain carry. That light can take a lot of abuse, use it freely!! Lights of this style have been thru many many torture tests.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks, I`v never come across a light like that before (unless it was broken), I sort of expected it to be like my C01R.


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 19, 2020)

Katherine Alicia said:


> Thanks, I`v never come across a light like that before (unless it was broken), I sort of expected it to be like my C01R.



That’s what I was expecting too. Almost getting buyers remorse. No lens, no hi/low.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 19, 2020)

20 year old Arc AAA's are still in service today, the emitter has a built in window, promise its good.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 19, 2020)

as was just described to me Perfectly on BLF: "The C01 has a 5mm led, sticking out of a “cone”."
Fortunately I adore Quirky things (including lights), and the beam really is quite pleasant (I`v already fitted a tail magnet as well), I think you should wait until yours arrives first and decide then, I`d have no second thoughts buying another if this one ever broke (not for 3.99!).


----------



## Buck91 (Nov 19, 2020)

Nothing quirky or strange, IMHO. Many 5mm lights have exposed emitters such a the arc previously mentioned. I carried a photon II on my key ring for a decade with an exposed 5mm led and it held up perfectly.


----------



## troutpool (Nov 19, 2020)

Arc AAA, Fenix E01 and other AAA lights noted for ruggedness and reliability have no lens covering. Don't worry about it; just use it as you would any other pocket or keychain flashlight.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 19, 2020)

Tejasandre said:


> That’s what I was expecting too. Almost getting buyers remorse. No lens, no hi/low.



seems you did not understand that the C01 is the same design as a Fenix E01... I think several other people have the same confusion. Post #16 describes some of the differences. This photo may help:







If you still want a lens and two modes, you should buy a C01S



Katherine Alicia said:


> probably has an IPX of 0.



seems you never saw a Fenix E01.. it is the same aluminium cone with a bare 5mm LED. It followed the Arc AAA, which has a lug tail, similar to what Peak now offers




after the Arc aluminium, McGizmo made the Titanium version and called it the Sapphire, because he added a sapphire lens:





Im hoping Sofirn will do a run of C01 hosts in Titanium, and Copper 



id30209 said:


> I was bored so i did some C01 mods.
> 660nm Deep Red (HDS Hyper Red)
> 450nm Royal Blue (HDS Forensic Blue)
> 595nm Amber (HDS Amber)
> 530nm Green (i think it’s HDS Hunting Green)



congrats on your colorful mods 
But those are not C01 lights, there is one C01R, and three are C01S. 
None of them use 5mm LEDs like the Arc AAA, Fenix E01 and Sofirn C01

can you confirm the C01 has an O ring seal around the 5mm LED?


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 19, 2020)

well I`m reliably informed that "Around the base of the 5mm led, in a groove, is a o-ring to waterproof the interior of the head.".
To Me this is a really unusual light, I`v never come across anything like this before, so to me it`s kinda quirky, I`v had plenty exposed 5mm led lights in the mid 90`s (usually with a CR203 battery), but never one in a tube, even the 9x 5mm lights from back in the day had a push fitted plastic lens.


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 19, 2020)

jon_slider said:


> seems you did not understand that the C01 is the same design as a Fenix E01... I think several other people have the same confusion. Post #16 describes some of the differences. This photo may help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the co1s in all colors. Figured I’d get the co1 too. As for page 16, nobody reads any more. (Trying to be funny)


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 19, 2020)

Tejasandre said:


> As for page 16, nobody reads any more. (Trying to be funny)



LOL... so true 

confusion would be reduced if people would post more photos, that are correctly labeled with the actual model number (I edited the following photo to add labels):

fwiw, None of those is a C01, and none use 5mm LEDs
there is a C01R (with 3 modes), and the other Three are C01S (with two modes)



id30209 said:


>



I edited the table from Post 16 by adding black and red ovals:


iamlucky13 said:


> To clarify things in case anyone is confused, the C01 family consists of 3 models, but there have been multiple editions of each.



tangent, for those seeking an Amber or other color, who dont do their own mods:



pic is a link.. these use XP-E2 LEDs, like the first run C01R


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 19, 2020)

Katherine Alicia said:


> well I`m reliably informed that "Around the base of the 5mm led, in a groove, is a o-ring to waterproof the interior of the head.".
> To Me this is a really unusual light, I`v never come across anything like this before, so to me it`s kinda quirky, I`v had plenty exposed 5mm led lights in the mid 90`s (usually with a CR203 battery), but never one in a tube, even the 9x 5mm lights from back in the day had a push fitted plastic lens.



This kind of light actually used to be quite common before high power LED's became dominant.

The keychain lights with a CR2032 battery are just the beginning. The Arc AAA and Fenix E01 are iconic AAA-powered lights, with the latter being the inspiration for the Sofirn C01. There were numerous similar lights that never matched those two in their respective time periods: Sunwayman R01A, Nitecore T0, and Klarus Mi02.

The CMG/Gerber Infinity was an AA-powered light. The Inova X5 clustered 5 such LED's together with a pair of CR123A cells. And quite a few headlamps, including a PrincetonTec I used to own were made with clusters of 5mm LED's.

Lastly, the definitive thread regarding durability of this style light is here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...ded-a-challenger!-5MM-LED-AAA-Light-Challenge

20 hours in a rock tumbler was followed by a cycle through the dishwasher to clean the participants up again, and some time in the toaster to dry them out.

The rock tumbler only killed one of them, so then it was on to throw them against a brick wall over and over again, and then finally, to drop test 2 of them from the 3rd story of a parking garage.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 19, 2020)

It seems to me the 018 C01 (with Yuji) was devised to be the answer to a number of issues about the iconic E01. The beam pattern (C01 was floody eliminating the ringy E01 beam), the tint was improved (the blue/purple-ish E01 where C01 could be had in a nice neutral or warm), the C01 tailstands better, has a spot for a magnet and a trit that the E01 lacked along with a clip that could be used as a shirt pocket or ball cap fastener. 
The E01 was a classic in its own right with thousands upon thousands sold where the Yuji C01 was a nifty project with a limited quantity. 

I'm looking forward to the Sophia clad C01 to see how it stacks up against the Yuji version. And even though the C01 is quite a nice little light, there is something about an ARC or E01 that is just plain


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 20, 2020)

My shipment of 2020 C01"s came in today...just a few pics for those interested. The Sophia has a great tint and CRI. It compares well with my 3500 219b R080 and to me, every bit as nice has the 2018 Yugi. Just very very nice...They shipped much faster than I had expected so that was a nice surprise...







Not to worry, the LED is buried down there underneath a fairly hefty dome.





Trit slot and magnet recess.





Nobody asked me but if someone did, I'd say that this iteration of the c01 is a stellar bargain!




The only thing I can give a negative to is the red one. It has the red LED in it and has a weird, misshapen, squarish beam shape...no experience with red light so maybe this is normal?


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 20, 2020)

JohnnyH, thanks for the great pictures and sharing your thoughts! I'm glad the tint made a good impression on you.

Regarding the red, the beam profile has been an open question at one of the other forums. An earlier prototype had a bad beam, but it sounds like Sofirn was looking for other options for a deep red emitter. It sounds like they might not have found one. Regardless, I think most people ordering them were just planning to sand or scotchbright the emitter to diffuse it if the beam was not satisfactory.


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 20, 2020)

iamlucky13 said:


> JohnnyH, thanks for the great pictures and sharing your thoughts! I'm glad the tint made a good impression on you.
> 
> Regarding the red, the beam profile has been an open question at one of the other forums. An earlier prototype had a bad beam, but it sounds like Sofirn was looking for other options for a deep red emitter. It sounds like they might not have found one. Regardless, I think most people ordering them were just planning to sand or scotchbright the emitter to diffuse it if the beam was not satisfactory.



Thanks! I was already thinking about how I could get some dc-fix in there to diffuse that beam...I just might try sanding/scotchbrite. It sure needs something! Could be that (maybe) mine is not the norm and I just got a dud...I guess we’ll see as they get into the hands of more users.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 20, 2020)

Glad to see these are winding up in people's hands. As others have already said, have no fear that this thing doesn't have a lens. After well over a decade of use of an Arc AAA a Fenux E01 a CMG Infinity, etc I can tell you, there'll be no issues because it lacks a lens.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 20, 2020)

Johnnyh said:


> The only thing I can give a negative to is the red one. It has the red LED in it and has a weird, misshapen, squarish beam shape...no experience with red light so maybe this is normal?



it is a known issue with the 5mm Red C01

however, the C01R has an excellent beam, and 3 modes, so I recommend that model, for Red.


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 20, 2020)

Here's a some beam shots...manually adjusted white balance to attempt an accurate depiction of the real thing. Not sure if you can see it here but when viewed live, the Sophia has a smaller, more intense hot spot and looks to be a slightly cooler than the 4000k Yugi...






The 660 Red is...deformed! misshapen! hideous!...not right. Edit: PIC is mis- labeled as “670”...it should be “660”


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 20, 2020)

I wonder if the Sofirn is as good battery vampire as the e01?


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 20, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> I wonder if the Sofirn is as good battery vampire as the e01?



yes it is (click those words for the full details)

the Fenix and Sofirn are so identical that you can even lego the heads

===


slowtechstef said:


> *Focus of this thread*
> The Sofirn C01: a single 1.5V cell AAA twisty with 5mm high CRI LED; co-creation between BLF community and Sofirn; commemorative clone of Fenix E01 and Arc AAA; cockroach light.
> 
> - true battery vampire which also works with on a drained battery with a voltage lower that 0.9 Volts
> - long runtime (first regulated, and with depleted battery also long unregulated runtime) (design goal is at least the runtime of a Fenix E01)


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 20, 2020)

Interesting, the Yuji looks like a warmer color temp than the Sophia in that pic.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 20, 2020)

Katherine Alicia said:


> the Yuji looks like a warmer color temp than the Sophia in that pic.




correct, it was mislabeled.. I fixed it:


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 20, 2020)

jon_slider said:


> correct, it was mislabeled.. I fixed it:



What the...? Thanks Jon, I just went by the label I had written on the box..not sure why I had that on there...? Yes, the 2018 C01 was available in 5600k and 3200k. Pictured is the 3200k.


----------



## Vemice (Nov 20, 2020)

Order shipped 11/11 and got it today.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 20, 2020)

Johnnyh said:


> deformed! misshapen! hideous!...



excellent photo, it is labelled correctly, the 5mm Red IS 670nm. It does indeed have a FrankenBeam. Not unlike the Fenix E01... Some people find beam imperfections, endearing.. Im not one of them.






I recommend the C01R intead of the C01 Red 5mm

the C01R has a much cleaner beam, and more useful modes


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 20, 2020)

Vemice said:


> Order shipped 11/11 and got it today.
> Picture



I'm guessing the brown one is what they call desert tan? Did your confirmation email say "black"?

I ordered 2 but the email said black. If they send brown that'll be fine with me. If they send black that's ok too, but I'll remove the finish on one to have a raw alluminum one to be easier to find on the bedside table in low light.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 21, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> I wonder if the Sofirn is as good battery vampire as the e01?


One way to find out. I know that's the 1st thing I'll be trying when I get mine.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 21, 2020)

I purchased 2 of each, with the intention of putting one when set away for safe keeping.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 21, 2020)

this_is_nascar said:


> One way to find out. I know that's the 1st thing I'll be trying when I get mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk



I've been using a yuji one for about a year a few minutes nearly every night with the same battery. I ran a yuji in a aa minimag for 3 days non stop with old batteries and it was still going when I turned it off. So if the sophia version is like the yuji version that's a good indicator it can be used with a battery that won't even run a wall clock. (I just stuck one in the yuji version a bit ago that would not power a wireless mouse anymore and the light lit, albeit it dimmly.)


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 21, 2020)

apparently the current drain is 65ma on the Sophia version.
I must admit, it seems a Lot brighter than the 7-8 lumen figure that was going around, it looks at least double that to me.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 21, 2020)

These look pretty sweet. Where are you all buying these from?


----------



## troutpool (Nov 21, 2020)

gurdygurds said:


> These look pretty sweet. Where are you all buying these from?




Sofirn's own website or AliExpress. Amazon has the C01S.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 21, 2020)

Got my C01R’s. Beam and levels are great. For $10 it’s hard to beat for a deep red light.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 21, 2020)

Potting summary:
potted 2020 C01 colors: 
black 
green 
red

NOT potted 2020 C01 colors: 
orange
brown
blue

NOT potted 2020 C01R body colors
red


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 21, 2020)

gurdygurds said:


> These look pretty sweet. Where are you all buying these from?



PM sent.


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 21, 2020)

jon_slider said:


> Potting summary:
> potted 2020 C01 colors:
> black
> green
> ...



Interesting


----------



## Vemice (Nov 21, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> I'm guessing the brown one is what they call desert tan? Did your confirmation email say "black"?
> 
> I ordered 2 but the email said black. If they send brown that'll be fine with me. If they send black that's ok too, but I'll remove the finish on one to have a raw alluminum one to be easier to find on the bedside table in low light.




Email said Desert Tan but I figured it would be brown. i


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## rookiedaddy (Nov 23, 2020)

just received the sophia and the red C01...










all multi-mode Sofirn on Low mode...


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 23, 2020)

Seeing them like that, that Sophia LED really makes for a nice light!


----------



## Batang Regla (Nov 24, 2020)

jon_slider said:


> Potting summary:
> potted 2020 C01 colors:
> black
> green
> ...




Why no red body C01 colors in aliexpress? The red body is available only in CO1R & CO1S


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 24, 2020)

True, there is no Red Body C01 w High CRI Sophia 3400k LED

The Red Body C01 is only available with red LED






the listing on sofirnlight makes it more clear that the Red Body is only available w 670nm red LED:


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 24, 2020)

Just ordered a couple more of the Sophia lights and one of the 670`s (mainly out of curiosity how it compares to the CO1R).
I have some AAA batts to get rid off and though they`re unlikely to leak, I`d hate to have it happen to my only one!


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 24, 2020)

Kid Tested, potted:


djozz said:


>


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 24, 2020)

^ Is that one of the potted versions?


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 24, 2020)

yes, and it is just as durable as this one, kid tested in 2018, that is not potted:


djozz said:


>


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 24, 2020)

Jon, I ordered a few more, color black & green, potted C01's 
Thanks for the info..

Btw, if you're not promoting for Barry, or Lan. You should be on their payroll


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 24, 2020)

enjoy your options

Im not affiliated, 

I think of myself as a Johnny Appleseed of High CRI 
and AAA is a favorite size

The C01 is part of my masterplan for High CRI Domination of the world. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Batang Regla (Nov 24, 2020)

what is the diffrence between CO1R XPE2 660nm deep red 

vs 

670 nm red led?

any side by side photos?


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 24, 2020)

the two models use different LED technology






the C01R is more powerful, has more modes, and a cleaner beam
it uses this sort of LED, and the head of the light has a lens over it:





the C01 5mm 670nm LED is a simpler technology, only one mode, and there is no additional lens on the front of the head:







===






imo the C01R, on the left, is very nice, 
the *three* lumen levels from my meter, are in the photo above...

I do not recommend the C01 670nm, on the right, because it only has *one* very low level, and the beam has rings and artifacts


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 25, 2020)

Jon, your contributions are very appreciated :bow:


----------



## Batang Regla (Nov 25, 2020)

jon, 

why is the 670nm price above the CO1R?


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 25, 2020)

I think this C01R has taken a dump, and only after two nights of use lol

If you look across the contact plate, it appears sunken lower than threads on right side making proper electrical contact impossible.. Twisting mode change can only be achieved now by cranking down hard


Nice emitter tho, too bad rest of this light is mfgr'd without proper quality control


----------



## Burgess (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank You for that EXCELLENT
kid-tested video ! ! !

:twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


:goodjob::thanks:
_


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 25, 2020)

Batang Regla said:


> the 670nm price above the CO1R?


prices are different on Ali than on the sofirn site, there is also a difference in shipping cost
I cant tell you "why", it is simply true as you observed.

knucklegary, thanks for encouraging my contributions, much appreciated

I dont see anything obviously wrong with your C01R.. I hope you manage to solve any issue.. 

fwiw, the red arrow points to a NON contact point. The light is activated by the paddle, green arrow, contacting a silver ring, shelf, in the body.











Yours is the second report of needing to twist hard to make contact. I dont know why..


my guesses are
1. dielectric grease on the silver ring could interfere with electrical contact. solution, clean with alcohol...

2. the head is not going deep enough into the body to make contact. possible solutions would be to find ways to increase the reach of the contact paddle, such as a solder blob on the contact paddle, or sanding down the end of the body tube so it does not hit the head before the contact paddle hits the contact ring in the body. Or lifting the driver, with a shim under the part the green arrow points to, so it sits a bit more proud of the head.

of course those would be fixes you should not have to do

I encourage you to contact sofirnlight.com, maybe they will send you a replacement.. however, if the issue is a manufacturing error, in cutting the shelf in the body too deep, then the issue will still be there on the replacement.

I have not received an SST-20 660nm.. mine is XP-E2 660nm.

fwiw, my driver also sits with one side low, like yours, I dont think that is the issue.. my focus is on the paddle making contact with the ring in the body..


----------



## Batang Regla (Nov 25, 2020)

jon, 

thanks for informing about sofirn website. Its cheaper the C01 sophia & 670nm there than in my country. Price here in philippine peso 359 to 379. In sofirn website its 200pesos to 220pesos

the C01R price in my country 359pesos its xpe2 660nm. On the sofirn website sst20-dr its 500pesos. But cannot compare different cree.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 25, 2020)

Jon, you are correct about the shoulder (shelf) inside body not making proper contact with driver paddles

I applied machinist Dykem Blue used for high spot indicator when mating metal surfaces.. There is Not enough contact on body shelf. You are correct it is cut too low on my sample C01R.. and probably more made this way came off the machine 

Contacted Sofirn and should get a reply later today

The real bummer is I ordered another C01R just the other day.. Looks like I got my work cut out for me..

Btw, the body threads can only be shortened very little before creates other fitment issues

If the Malkoff posse are taking notes, I'm still in for a drop-in with SST-20 DR 660nm

Edit: switched DR head to C01S body and problem is eliminated. Obviously a tooling set-up issue after taking a magnifying view of the shelf:whoopin:


----------



## Burgess (Nov 25, 2020)

LOVE this thread, and CPF !

:thumbsup:


Not wanting to hijack it, but also not wanting
to start a whole New thread --

Are there any 1x_*AA*_ flashlights
which approach this level of Durability ? ? ?


Thank You for any suggestions here !

lovecpf
_


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 25, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> Btw, the body threads can only be shortened very little before creates other fitment issues



I disagree with my younget self's suggestion to shorten the body
the older and wiser me says, the lack of potting has allowed the pill to sink into the head too far, as you noted from the tilt

so, my fix would be to stuff a little .1mm thick shim, I happen to have thermal tape, under the ears, with the goal of lifting the contact point.. 






disclaimer, I have not, yet, had reason to take a C01 head apart myself, but I think that contact pad is just press fit in place, shimming it up slightly should not require any unsoldering afaik..

in my case, the red C01R you see in the photo with the tilted contact pad, still works. I dont have to twist hard.

I hope you get yours working easily.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 25, 2020)

Jon, I thought the same at first, although I took C01R head screwed onto a C01S body, and works okay..

Well, at least for the time being it works. It could be the head driver "notch" cutting into the shelf where the driver sits low. After a few twists the C01S body might be screwed as well, excuse the pun 

Edit: Hope a Sofirn rep Lan is also taking notes for their Engineering Dept..


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 25, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> It could be the head driver "notch" cutting into the shelf where the driver sits low. After a few twists the C01S body might be screwed as well



agree
if the notch in the head reaches the shelf before the contact pad on the pill.. no continuity

the fix will still be to lift the pcb so it sits higher than the notch

I think this is an unanticipated consequence, from converting to a different driver, which happens to lack the potting hole. So the contact points sit lower than in the potted version.


----------



## Buck91 (Nov 25, 2020)

Burgess said:


> LOVE this thread, and CPF !
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...




Well, it’s a totally different style of light but check out the AA stainless steel from fireflies. Just received one yesterday and it’s definitely built like a take. From the lens to the body to the switch this thing feels like it could take quite a beating.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 25, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> Jon, I thought the same at first, although I took C01R head screwed onto a C01S body, and works okay..
> 
> Well, at least for the time being it works. It could be the head driver "notch" cutting into the shelf where the driver sits low. After a few twists the C01S body might be screwed as well, excuse the pun
> 
> Edit: Hope a Sofirn rep Lan is also taking notes for their Engineering Dept..



I've had a light or two of that style not fire. More times than not the pill was screwed in too far. Backing it out a 1/4 to 1/2 turn. I would unscrew the pill (after getting the glue soft) place a small sliver of gap filler like foil on one side and using E3000 epoxy and reassemble not twisting it back in as far. Let cure overnight.


----------



## gunga (Nov 25, 2020)

If the driver is sitting too low, why don't you remove it and sand the "wings" to make the notch shallower?


----------



## Elkins45 (Nov 25, 2020)

Forgive what I’m sure is a complete noob question but where do people buy the tritium tubes and magnets that fit this tailcap?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 25, 2020)

Great question!


----------



## troutpool (Nov 25, 2020)

Just google “1.5x6 mm tritium” and you will find several suppliers of the tritium tubes.


----------



## Elkins45 (Nov 25, 2020)

troutpool said:


> Just google “1.5x6 mm tritium” and you will find several suppliers of the tritium tubes.


Dang, the tubes cost more than the light did.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 25, 2020)

^ that's why the slots are left empty


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 26, 2020)

Elkins45 said:


> Forgive what I’m sure is a complete noob question but where do people buy the tritium tubes and magnets that fit this tailcap?




I got my magnets on eBay, just look for 5mmx3mm neodymium, it was only pennies for 10 of them


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 26, 2020)

Not to beat a dead horse, but I really wish these were potted. I would have paid double the price. I think we're going to continue to see durability issues because of it.

You can't tell me that a non-potted head is as durable as one that has it. Unless I read it wrong, that video is with one that has a potted head, which makes the video entertaining, but basically a test of a different product.

Since I can't change things, I'm hoping for the best with this offering. The price is affordable, but the wait sucks.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 26, 2020)

for anyone that may be interested; I`v been running an Old alkaleak (about 5 years old) that was taken out of a remote control and put it in my C01 Sophia. It`s been running now for the last 25 hours, it`s about half the lumens than it was when I started but still perfectly usable light (about the same as a tealight candle).
I was curious about what you might expect from it in a SHTF scenario and you had to go getting batteries out of things you find because there`s none in the shops or whatever. I know I`m pushing my luck using a Vintage alkaleak, but it wouldn`t really be a fair test otherwise and I have a bottle of Vinegar on standby just in case!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 26, 2020)

Cool. 
I was going to try that when mine arrive. I have a battery that would not fire a computer mouse but did provide a wee bit of light from the yuji C01. But now I can toss it. 

Thanks for your sacrifice. lol


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 26, 2020)

this_is_nascar said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but I really wish these were potted. I would have paid double the price. I think we're going to continue to see durability issues because of it.
> 
> You can't tell me that a non-potted head is as durable as one that has it. Unless I read it wrong, that video is with one that has a potted head, which makes the video entertaining, but basically a test of a different product.
> 
> ...



Jon's evaluation the black & green Sophia's come potted 
My recent order includes those colors

The non potted versions are sealed, at least my samples are glued. Heat gun might work to soften the cement, but care must be taken with C01R since the optic is plastic. For that reason I have not attempted to open it up


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 26, 2020)

this_is_nascar said:


> You can't tell me that a non-potted head is as durable as one that has it. Unless I read it wrong, that video is with one that has a potted head, which makes the video entertaining, but basically a test of a different product.


I understand your preference for potting.

black and green C01 are potted.

fwiw, there are two videos, one is a potted light, one is unpotted, both lights are equally resistant to being thrown at the ground, repeatedly.. 

this video is of a NON potted C01

for the unpotted orange, blue, and brown C01
Here are options for products to inject our own potting:


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks for link.. 

Urethane potting solution looks like good stuff. Although I would think thinner material will work easiest in smaller compartments

McMaster-Carr is a good source for special size and composition orings. If you don't mind large quantities


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 27, 2020)

Now is the time that cell is going to start thinking about dumping all over the insides of your light.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 27, 2020)

Timothybil said:


> Now is the time that cell is going to start thinking about dumping all over the insides of your light.




Very possible, but I am keeping it Upright to help mitigate any damage to the PCB, anyway.... at 36 hours it was noticably lower in output again, but enough to read in the dark with the light about 18 inches away from the book, Now at 44 hours you`de need to be about 6 inches from the book to read.


----------



## Batang Regla (Nov 27, 2020)

is the fenix EO1 potted? I ask because of its durability.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 27, 2020)

45.5 hours in and I`m calling it, the light is just barely visible now and completely useless for anything practical.
There`s also been no leakage at all YAY!!! 
Tip: if you want to keep the light going for the longest time, do NOT turn it off when it gets really low, the cell voltage drops too low to fire up the driver again when reinserted, this dead cell now reads 0.46V and wont fire up the driver at all now.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 27, 2020)

Batang Regla said:


> is the fenix EO1 potted?



yes, but the Fenix E01, it is no longer in production, and it had a Low CRI LED

as far as durability, that is a vague term and imo potting does not have a noticeable effect on the function of the light.. I posted two videos, one of a potted light and one of a non potted light. Both lights survived getting thrown on the ground repeatedly.

In any case, if you want a Potted C01, buy the Black, Green, and Red ones, they are potted.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 27, 2020)

Kinda late to the party here. My first order arrived today. It went as well as expected. Place order, see email same day that says order shipped. Watch it for a week stuck in China, then a couple of days enroute to US shores. Then bounce from post office to post office warehouse in about two days. All told 11 days aint bad at all. 

My second order aint going quite as fast. It was a week before it said shipped. It's still in some place that starts with Y. But that's ok, I got the blue one in time for Mrs Fixers birthday. 

I had some low fuel batteries waiting. They would not fire a regulated light but two out of three fired the blue C01. So they were set aside for the time being and it got a new Rayovac. 

I grabbed my Yuji version and compared to the Sophia. I noticed the Sophia was a bit easier to twist than the Yuji. Looking at the o'rings the Sophia comes with a smaller one than the Yuji but in the package was a thicker one with a thin one and a split ring for attaching to a key ring. Frankly I prefer the operation with the thinner o'ring for night stand use. If it travelled on my car keys I'd opt for the thicker o'ring. 

I really never dug on the Nichia 319b style hint of rose red in the Yuji so I was glad to see the Sophia is more like the 319c. The Sophia has a bit more defined spot while still providing a genorous spill. Now at 2am I may prefer the near pure flood of the Yuji when light hits shiney porcelan objects, ceramic tiles and semi-gloss paint of the bathroom. I'll drink an extra glass of H2O tonight to ensure the 2am nature call occurs this night. 

I also noticed the split ring that came with the Sophia is a bit softer than the Yuji version. To fasten the one to the Yuji light I had to stick a small screw driver in the groove to pry it wide enough to fasten to the light. But the one(s) that arrived today could be fastened without a tool. Yet it was still rigid enough to not stay spilt apart from the rest of the ring. 

Threads are nice and there was no feeling I'd cross thread if not careful. That was also the case with my Yuji version as well. 





Virtually the same.
Note there is a slightly longer hot area with nearly identical spill. 





The tints against an eggshell colored door. 
Both were centered well but the photo was taken at an angle. 
Note the slight red in the spill of the Yuji.

Note the others in the order were supposed to be desert tan but they sent black ones instead. I'm definitely ok with that after seeing desert tan is more like a chocolate color. 
The next order will have a brown one that I plan on removing the coating and polishing with alluminum wheel polish.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 27, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> The non potted versions are sealed, at least my samples are glued. Heat gun might work to soften the cement, but care must be taken with C01R since the optic is plastic. For that reason I have not attempted to open it up



I dont think the slanted pcb of the C01R is an issue in the C01. At least not from looking at the three unused C01 I just received.

The C01 pcb sits very straight and square in the host. These are not potted, but they are very well supported. I gave it a few twists, at moderately more force than I would normally use, and the pcb did not shift position. 

First Impressions
My unpotted orange C01 lights work great. Im really happy with them.






look at the symmetry:




I see no reason for concern about the durability of the UnPotted C01. 
The contact pads sit clearIy above the orange host.


----------



## Vemice (Nov 27, 2020)

This thread is very interesting. Who'd have thought we could generate this much enthusiasm over a $4 light?


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m having trouble buying expensive lights while enjoying these co1’s


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 27, 2020)

Vemice said:


> This thread is very interesting. Who'd have thought we could generate this much enthusiasm over a $4 light?



Warm White, High CRI, AAA, Keychain, Cockroach, Battery Vampire, Hat Light, Inexpensive, Durable, EMP Proof... thats a lot of points of interest ;-).. lol

I just wish they would run some in Titanium

The Poor Mans Sapphire..


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 27, 2020)

The Poor Mans Sapphire..[/QUOTE]


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 28, 2020)

The poor mans suppository examination tool


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 28, 2020)

Old faithful says "welcome aboard little Sophie".


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 28, 2020)

Mine came yesterday, but I've not had a chance to try them. I just verified that I got (2) of each. I should be able to fire them up tonight.

I'm looking forward to it.



Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Vemice (Nov 28, 2020)

jon_slider said:


> Warm White, High CRI, AAA, Keychain, Cockroach, Battery Vampire, Hat Light, Inexpensive, Durable, EMP Proof... thats a lot of points of interest ;-).. lol
> 
> I just wish they would run some in Titanium
> 
> The Poor Mans Sapphire..



Agree. I would be all over a titanium version. Probably have to raise the price to $5 though.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm sitting here thinking, for less than $20, I've scored a few of the best 1xAAA lights around.

First the ThruNite Ti3, then this Sofirn C01s and now the C01. My problem is that I just can't stop purchasing multiples of each.

I'm curious to see if the C01 will fire on a cell that the C01S won't.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 28, 2020)

*sigh* I just ordered more than I’m proud of.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 28, 2020)

Congrats to a new litter of Sophie's!


----------



## Vemice (Nov 28, 2020)

this_is_nascar said:


> I'm sitting here thinking, for less than $20, I've scored a few of the best 1xAAA lights around.
> 
> First the ThruNite Ti3, then this Sofirn C01s and now the C01. My problem is that I just can't stop purchasing multiples of each.
> 
> ...



I hear ya'. I bought 5 of the Ti3s. For me, it is one of the more underrated lights even though it is not High CRI (Jonathan). I have an original (?) from maybe 10 years ago. Still works great considering a battery took a dump in it. Cleaned it up and she was ok.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 28, 2020)

Vemice said:


> I bought 5 of the Ti3s



me too 
the black ones are on sale again

I think they will be nice, with a Warm High CRI upgrade..
maybe LH351D 2700k

my Ti3 from years ago, is very green.. lol


----------



## Buck91 (Nov 28, 2020)

Loving these AAA myself. For keychain use I can’t quit the ti3. Just so small and that mode spacing is perfect.

My Sophie C01 order showed up today and they are just as expected. Maybe even a little nicer beam pattern than the yuji models. Loving the surprise potting in my green one!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 28, 2020)

Just had the chance to spend a few minutes with one of these. Nice tint, nice up-close type work light. Not much of a thrower, at all. A slight hotspot, but that quickly blends into the corona at several feet.

If all you wanted was a 1xAAA format on your person, I could see this C01 and the C01S complimenting each other.



Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 29, 2020)

The last couple of nights I had an E01, a Yuji C01 and a Sophia C01 on the night stand table. All set the same direction so that fumbling in the dark meant grab one at random when getting up at 1am, and 4:30 am. Frankly I like all three. Now after not using an E01 for a while the 5 or 6 blumens was a bit of a shock to the system at first. Nothing my brain could not adapt to but it was a surprise to realize just how easy it is to take for granted how far things have evolved in the LED world. 

With the thinner o'ring used in the 2020 C01 it was easy to tell which is which as soon as the twist of the head began. Being that the E01 does not have a clip that too was easy to tell. It came down to all three being picked at one time or another at random and each time I hoped I had picked the 2020 C01.

The Sophia 'seems' brighter but that may be due to the battery. See the battery in the E01 is one that would no longer fire my regulated fuel gulping PKDL PL-2 on high but still has lots of fuel. And the Yuji has been the bedside table light for about a year so it's also running on a somewhat weakened battery. The Sophia is running off a brand new made in October, Rayovac Fusion cell. 

Tracking says my second order is on the boat, headed to America. Yay!!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 29, 2020)

Is this smaller o-ring a concern? I really hope this doesn't turn into another Olight it3 or whatever it is issue whereas you read about all the lost bezels from them unscrewing on their own.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 29, 2020)

It comes with a smaller o'ring installed but in the box is a thick one like the E01/C01 yuji use, a spare thin one and a split ring for attaching to key chain(s) if you choose to. For pocket carry you probably should install the thicker o'ring.
The thinner o'ring makes activating it a lot easier, but may also allow it to unscrew in your pocket.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 29, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> It comes with a smaller o'ring installed but in the box is a thick one like the E01/C01 yuji use, a spare thin one and a split ring for attaching to key chain(s) if you choose to. For pocket carry you probably should install the thicker o'ring.
> The thinner o'ring makes activating it a lot easier, but may also allow it to unscrew in your pocket.



Thanks. I'll have to take a look.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 29, 2020)

Output comparisons on my meter, using the same battery

6.8 lumens, C01 w 3400k Sophia

7.7 lumens, C01 w 5600k Yuji

11.3 lumens, Fenix E01 w 6500k nichia gs


----------



## Burgess (Nov 29, 2020)

Ordered my batch from Sofirn, and it finally
SHIPPED on November 12. 

Checked tracking status today, and it says:

*Port of destination - Arrival
2020-11-19 09:26*


So I'm assuming it's now in the USA, correct ?


What's it been DOING for the past 10 DAYS then ? ? ?
:duh2:


Is it still stuck in Customs ? ? ?

Will it get more Specific, as to current location ?


< me puzzled > (and anxious)

_


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 29, 2020)

My order arrived with a return addy from Mr Lee, NY state.. Makes me wonder where exactly it shipped from?


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 29, 2020)

Mine come from Fremont California.. lol

watching tracking is about as reliable as reading lumen specs

things get grouped and shipped to reshipment points than then get sorted and reshipped...

often packages arrive, while tracking says they are still overseas

moral of the story, dont believe everything you see online, be it tracking, lumens, or otherwise


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 29, 2020)

Either way it only took about 11 days from order confirmation to delivery..

Just ordered 5 more Sophia's before sale ends soon..

I think the orange ano reminds me of childhood favorite popsicle flavor🍊 

Jon, are the new C01 oring'd around the emitter like previous versions? 
I'm thinking of bead blasting the inside cone and glass tip to flatten the hot spot,, but only if sealed around bulb base with oring

Fremont, CA.. I know that area well (-;


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 29, 2020)

yes O rings are present on both potted and unpotted C01


if goal is to eliminate the hotspot focus, and produce a more even beam, like the first run C01,
then

matte finish the aluminium cone only, sandpaper or whatever

I suggest you NOT alter the LED lens on the Sophia. imo that is an Optical Lens and is responsible for the nice beam shape, with a clearly defined perimeter. Sanding the optic would diffuse the perimeter, which is not my preference.

I like this sort of beam, which is similar to the Sophia and Yuji:





I find a true Mule, less to my liking.. too much wasted diffused light out the sides, for me:





Mules are actually brighter in the center, when illuminating a subject, my camera does not like a mule lightsource, as much as an even beam with no hotspot


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 29, 2020)

A lightly glass bead (2 psi blast) effect would be more of a frosted appearance on the optic. On the Al cone it would take away the polished finish.. But yes, on the optic could alter the beam shape. I will first try with a cover cap over the Sophia emitter to see what a softened reflector effect has on beam
I was planning to blast ano finish off brown one anyways..


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 30, 2020)

jon_slider said:


> yes, but the Fenix E01, it is no longer in production, and it had a Low CRI LED
> 
> as far as durability, that is a vague term and imo potting does not have a noticeable effect on the function of the light.. I posted two videos, one of a potted light and one of a non potted light. Both lights survived getting thrown on the ground repeatedly.
> 
> In any case, if you want a Potted C01, buy the Black, Green, and Red ones, they are potted.


Sofirn, working with the BLF community, has developed a replacement for the E01, The C01S. Same size and form factor, multiple light levels, and best of all, high CRI. I have heard of almost no failures on that other board, and the price is definitely good.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 30, 2020)

C01S is a nice light, SST-20 4000k tucked behind TiR optic.. The C01 Sophia is a whole different pup. It's also Hi Cri but low lumens with single mode. Similar to E01, and replacing the later offered Sofirn C01 Yuji


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 30, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> C01S is a nice light, SST-20 4000k tucked behind TiR optic.. The C01 Sophia is a whole different pup. It's also Hi Cri but low lumens with single mode. Similar to E01, and replacing the later offered Sofirn C01 Yuji


I'm enjoying both the C01S and C01. As I've said before, they really compliment each other.



Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 2, 2020)

so I'm curious about the runtime of these Sofirn C01 and...





above is after 48 hours...

and after 68 hours...




... I'm impressed... lovecpf


----------



## Tejasandre (Dec 2, 2020)

Cool [emoji41]


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 2, 2020)

Just unpacked four Co1 lights from Sofirnlight. Don't know what I'm going to do with then, but at $4 each I couldn't turn them down. Since I just got them I am assuming they use the Sofie LED. Really nice smooth beam. I EDC one of my C01S lights, and sometimes a Lumintop Tool 2.0.


----------



## aginthelaw (Dec 2, 2020)

I paid $9 for my C01r’s. Anybody getting those models for $4?


----------



## Tejasandre (Dec 2, 2020)

I paid more for the red too


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 3, 2020)

aginthelaw said:


> I paid $9 for my C01r’s. Anybody getting those models for $4?




yup, 6 of them


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks for the run time graphics RD. :thumbsup:

I noticed when using the thin o'ring that if you hold the light with fingers on the bezel it rotates on so easily that you can accidently rotate it to off as well. Not really a good thing when you weren't expecting the light to turn off. Oops. 
Easily rectified by swapping o'rings but I prefer the ease of activation and adapted my grip.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 3, 2020)

Katherine Alicia said:


> yup, 6 of them



If you paid 3.99, you bought C01 Red 5mm, single mode

C01R is a different animal, costs extra, has 3 modes

fwiw
C01 is 3.99, has one mode only
C01S is 6.99, has two modes
C01R costs 9.99, has three modes

people get the different models confused
post #16 lists all the different models


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 3, 2020)

the C01R is the first of the series that I bought (a while ago), I have 6 Sophia lights and the 670nm version (so 8 in total).
I don`t have the C01S or one of the Yuji lights (though I would like one!).
and that`s about it


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 3, 2020)

aginthelaw said:


> I paid $9 for my C01r’s. Anybody getting those models for $4?


no
nobody is getting C01R for $4
I paid 9.99 for my C01R 660nm Red that has 3 modes, 
I am very happy with it, the mode options are excellent

yes
people are buying those other models that cost $4
I paid 3.99 for my C01 670nm Red that has 1 mode
I do not recommend it because it is too dim, the beam has artifacts, and it is potted, which makes changing the LED more difficult.

I also bought the C01 w 3400k Sophia
Highly recommended


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 3, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Thanks for the run time graphics RD. :thumbsup:
> 
> I noticed when using the thin o'ring that if you hold the light with fingers on the bezel it rotates on so easily that you can accidently rotate it to off as well. Not really a good thing when you weren't expecting the light to turn off. Oops.
> Easily rectified by swapping o'rings but I prefer the ease of activation and adapted my grip.



Hey Byk, I went through all my zip packets of orings searching for thin ones and can't find any differences with my calipers

I do have another order of C01 pups showing up soon, black and green. I'll check those, maybe that's where Sofirn packaged the thinner orings

Imo, for key ring pocket carry the stiffer (thicker oring) twisting action, lubed well, is best for no accidental pocket or butt turn-ons


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 3, 2020)

It seems Sofirn has shipped me a couple different O ring sizes
though each pair is the same in a given packet

some are larger in diameter some are smaller in diameter
both are thicker than the O rings I get with a Lumintop tool


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2020)

So none arrived with a small zipper bag containing 1 thick, one thin and a key ring? 

Two black and one blue that I bought at the Sofirn site all came with them and thin o'ring installed


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 3, 2020)

*Dances with O Rings*



bykfixer said:


> So none arrived with a small zipper bag containing 1 thick, one thin and a key ring?


yes, mine came with a small zipper bag and a key ring, and 
no the two O rings are not; 1 thick, one thin

in my case,
the two on the left are larger than the two on the right
but each bag contains two matching O rings and a metal jump ring:






also note the plastic bag is different.. lol
cheap thrills


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2020)

Did your lights have the thick ones installed too?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 3, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> I grabbed my Yuji version and compared to the Sophia. I noticed the Sophia was a bit easier to twist than the Yuji. Looking at the o'rings the Sophia comes with a smaller one than the Yuji but in the package was a thicker one with a thin one and a split ring for attaching to a key ring. Frankly I prefer the operation with the thinner o'ring for night stand use. If it travelled on my car keys I'd opt for the thicker o'ring.



smaller, thick, thin.. some very fine distinctions here 



this_is_nascar said:


> Is this smaller o-ring a concern?



Im getting confused, thin, or small, or thick and small...

if the small one is the thin one, or even if the small one is the thick one, if the head is too loose, read on for some coping solutions...



bykfixer said:


> Did your lights have the thick ones installed too?



I took the O ring off one C01 670nm Red and it matches the thick smaller ones, in the bag on the right.

It is very easy to turn the head, I would not want it any looser. 

If I wanted to add resistance, I would use a little bit of sticky grease, such as Nyogel 767a or Tef-Gel. 

Regular automotive dielectric grease is also sticky and could work to keep a head from spinning too easily.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 3, 2020)

Okay, now i see the differences, same size oring cross-section with different size I.D... Nope all of mine are the same ID with clear bag zippers.., now I'm really feeling like odd man left out! :sigh:


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 4, 2020)

When you pull the one with the smaller ID over the light it stretches to become a thinner, less rotation resistant "gasket". 
I did that with some PKDL PL2 lights a couple years back and asked customers to give me feedback. All said they preferred the "put up a fight" feel over ease of activation. What I used (iirc) were 10mm x 1mm since I could not source oem o'rings without buying them in bulk so I went with 10's and 11's (again iirc) and the 10's stretched to become thinner, less rotation resistant. 

My brain did not think to call the ones with the C01 smaller or larger ID I guess. I also noticed a previous comment about rotating the pill out of the bezel is not an option with these since the pill is a push in type. Again I was thinking of the PL2 as that one the pill is mated to a threaded brass pill that rotates into the bezel and some early ones were rotated in too far. 

My next batch of Sophies should arrive any day. They were within an hour of me in a USPS warehouse last time I checked tracking. Perhaps a photo showing the o'ring on an orange head will show better than the blue one I have now. Shadow made it hard to see how it is thinner than on a Yuji or an E01.


----------



## Tejasandre (Dec 4, 2020)

I see it


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 4, 2020)

Byk, have you checked The O'ring Store LLC? They price and sell a few cents per piece.. Where ya get dinged is on shipping, they only offer FedEx,, no USPS 

As I remember the PL2 head oring = 1mm x 11 or 11.5mm. The stretching into the oring groove, that is hard to calculate how much twisty fit into body. Unless knowing exact size, ya have to buy a few sizes (0.5mm) up and down 

I looked for PL2 specs but could not find. Even sent PK a message on FB. He also probably couldn't find specs, or didn't care, never received an answer back so I set it aside

Edit: appears The Oring Store has added USPS as an option, although not much savings, to my addy, over FedEx 2and day

You can get 10 or 11mm in BunaN, FKM Viton (harder rubber) or Silicone color brick red, FDA approved for mouth carry


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 4, 2020)

aginthelaw said:


> I paid $9 for my C01r’s. Anybody getting those models for $4?




The $4 lights are the C01 single mode lights.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 4, 2020)

^ Yup, and worth every penny


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 4, 2020)

Looky what Santas helpers dropped off today. 





Whole buncha $4 Christmas presents. 
I ended up liking the orange one best.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you, KnuckleGary,
for the tip about "The O-Ring Store LLC" !


They have 1mm cross-section, and a number of
ever-so-slightly LARGER cross-sections, also !


So now we just need someone to determine
the * IDEAL * size for these Sofirn flashlights.
< hint hint >
lovecpf


BTW --
Which type of "rubber" would be the ULTIMATE for our needs ? ? ?
( gets a bit confusing for my feeble brain )


https://www.theoringstore.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=368_12


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 5, 2020)

Burgess said:


> now we just need someone to determine
> the * IDEAL * size for these Sofirn flashlights.
> < hint hint >



I volunteer you 

I measured the two O ring sizes I have received

latest batch, O rings in clear bag
1.5mm CS X 8.5mm ID (NBR) Buna-N 70 Duro Metric O-Ring

previous, O ring bag has a red stripe
1.5mm CS X 9.5mm ID (NBR) Buna-N 70 Duro Metric O-Ring

I leave it up to you to order and test, and develop your own opinion of which O ring size and feel you prefer.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 5, 2020)

Hmm... I see what folks mean about the 670nm beam being a bit, what`s the word... Miserable! LOL
I just bought mine as a color reference anyway, I don`t think I`d like it as a flashlight though.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 5, 2020)

I prefer the stiffer fit myself..
The Viton rubber composition being harder material may also effect twisting action within same size ID

I need orings for my PK PL2.. I'll try out a few sizes for C01, C01S, etc.. Won't be ordering for a few weeks tho


----------



## Johnnyh (Dec 5, 2020)

Katherine Alicia said:


> Hmm... I see what folks mean about the 670nm beam being a bit, what`s the word... Miserable! LOL
> I just bought mine as a color reference anyway, I don`t think I`d like it as a flashlight though.



Completely agree...thought I’d check it out but that beam is truly mangled! Glad I really don’t have much use for red light!


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 5, 2020)

^^ Do you think DC-fix will remedy the poor beam shape?


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 5, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> ^^ Do you think DC-fix will remedy the poor beam shape?




it probably would if there were somewhere to stick it too, but it`s a 5mm led at the bottom of an open cone :shrug:


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 5, 2020)

Oops,, thought it has a lens like C01R
How about the 3M scrub technique? I read about but never actually tried..


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 5, 2020)

I know some have sanded theirs and it does work a little but at the cost of lumens, and this light doesn`t really have the lumens to spare! LOL
if I was going to use it as light, I`d probably try filling the cone with clear acrylic, if that didn`t work at least you now have a flat surface for your DC Fix


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Dec 5, 2020)

Katherine Alicia said:


> Hmm... I see what folks mean about the 670nm beam being a bit, what`s the word... Miserable! LOL



My red C01's beam was also pretty bad, but polishing the LED and "reflector" removed most of the artifacts. I wasn't concerned about losing lumens since I wanted the output to be lower anyway. The beam will work when navigating the house at night.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 5, 2020)

Havok said:


> Mod on the left. Stock on the right.



output drops from 0.4 lumens, to 0.2 lumens

I consider the C01 670nm useless as a light
but its a decent spare battery carrier. 

if you want to try to diffuse the beam to hide the artifacts, 
imo scratch up only the LED, not the reflective cone

otoh, with a C01 Sophia
if you want to remove the hotspot and rely on the lens of the 5mm LED to give a nice even cone of light

they, yes, make the reflective cone matte


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 5, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> I prefer the stiffer fit myself..



That's what she said.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 5, 2020)

jon_slider said:


> output drops from 0.4 lumens, to 0.2 lumens
> 
> I consider the C01 670nm useless as a light
> but its a decent spare battery carrier.
> ...


The only use this red led light has is for completing a collection, as far as I'm concerned.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grijon (Dec 6, 2020)

I received my order of every color body of the C01S along with the 3-mode 660nm red; I am extremely happy with them all.

Now I'm wanting to order all the colors of the C01 along with the miserable 670nm single-mode red, only to complete the collection like nascar mentions.


----------



## Tejasandre (Dec 6, 2020)

Mine are on the slow boat. Getting buyers remorse. Really like the co1s’s. Thinking the co1 ‘s will be drawer queens


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 6, 2020)

the 5mm Red beam is not what I like...






so I diffused it with a film that I have...




that's better...

and the Sophia LED beam...




acceptable but could be better, so...





tested the output... a drop of less than 0.5 lumens on the Sophia C01 after sticking the film...





this is not DC-fix, it's just a film I found at Ace H/W back in 2012... it let through more light than DC-Fix:


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2020)

Liking the film idea RD. Reverse-able is a good thing. 

Until I became a member of CPF I never knew the beam of my flashlight sucked. 

Now before joining I did have one called PT something or other from the checkout counter area of an auto parts store that was pretty bad. I called it the frozen fried egg beam because it was bright yellow in the center, a huge white ring of spill with a purple border. 
I sanded the lens with a Scotch Brite pad in a bunch of X's to give the beam a tic-tac-toe board look to go along with the ridiculous three color beam. It hangs in my bathroom to this day just in case power goes out and I did not have another one with me.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 7, 2020)

Tejasandre said:


> Mine are on the slow boat. Getting buyers remorse. Really like the co1s’s. Thinking the co1 ‘s will be drawer queens


They actually compliment each other. The C01 is comparable to the C01S on low as far as its ability to light a room, however the C01S is a thrower and the C01 is floodier spreader of light.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgess (Dec 7, 2020)

I totally agree with NASCAR


Love 'em Both !


----------



## Burgess (Dec 7, 2020)

Now --


If somebody could just produce an AA cell body for these Little Gems !


lovecpf
_


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 7, 2020)

Burgess said:


> Now --
> 
> 
> If somebody could just produce an AA cell body for these Little Gems !
> ...



100%
I`v already sugested it on BLF but it kinda gets lost amongst all the other posts, though it did have some support while it was on that page.


----------



## gunga (Dec 7, 2020)

I think an AA body would be awesome!


----------



## Grijon (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes, I would buy a complete collection in AA if they made them like these AAAs. I’m very impressed.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 7, 2020)

I remember when the 1xAA tube was released for the Arc AAA bezel. It was glorious.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Dec 7, 2020)

I haven’t purchased a light in a year. Thanks to this thread I have 2 more coming.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 8, 2020)

so among the CO1 variatns what your top 1 2 3?


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 8, 2020)

C01R is numero uno in my quiver..
Outdoors Deep Red rules. While messing with chain link gate locks on low 0.5 lm (extremely covert beam) I shot high beam (36 lm) at neighbors two "watch dogs" a couple Dane size Doodles. Two dogs that incessantly bark at anything, I got not even a growl from either of the hairy beasts
Set C01R to mid level (9 lm) and went about my business unnoticed from animals or neighbors:devil:


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Dec 8, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> C01R is numero uno in my quiver..
> Outdoors Deep Red rules. While messing with chain link gate locks on low 0.5 lm (extremely covert beam) I shot high beam (36 lm) at neighbors two "watch dogs" a couple Dane size Doodles. Two dogs that incessantly bark at anything, I got not even a growl from either of the hairy beasts
> Set C01R to mid level (9 lm) and went about my business unnoticed from animals or neighbors:devil:



This sounds great. It will be my first red emitter and it shipped today. Very much looking forward to this one.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 8, 2020)

Hugh, You won't be disappointed

The only thing that could make the C01R better is an AA version. Just gotta make sure AAA batt is topped off when headed out..


----------



## id30209 (Dec 12, 2020)

At last. All of Sophia’s available ATM installed in C01.
L-R: 5800k, 5000k, 4500k, 3400k (actual sale), 3200k (@120mA/NichiaGS successor), 2300k
The other photo is oposite lineup.












Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 12, 2020)

Mine have been in limbo for days on end. No clue if they have gotten lost or what. I’ve got some serious budget light envy going on


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 12, 2020)

In both cases my orders took about a week to leave Asia then once they landed in the US it took a few more days. 

Order 1 shipped same day I ordered. 11 days order to arrival.
Order 2 was a week before it shipped. 19 day order to arrival. 
Both orders were placed well before the Christmas rush set in.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 13, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Mine have been in limbo for days on end. No clue if they have gotten lost or what. I’ve got some serious budget light envy going on



BB, if you don't already know.. postal dot ninja is a great tracking site for overseas deliveries..

My second order is expected to arrive next week. It's been a little over two weeks now..


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 13, 2020)

Yeah I’m using it. I’ve been well over a month. Not too concerned though and not really in a hurry for them.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 13, 2020)

I had one Aliexpress order go on limbo for weeks. Then out of no where it showed up on USPS tracking. That order took 55 days to deliver. All I can figure is maybe Customs pulls parcels random for inspection, xray, irradiation, etc. Making sure no viruses enter US soil


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 13, 2020)

There’s so much craziness going on for Christmas I’m sure it’ll get here eventually


----------



## Tejasandre (Dec 14, 2020)

I’ve got an order sitting in Dallas for a couple weeks now.


----------



## Shooter21 (Dec 15, 2020)

I ordered a zebra light from their website and it took them three weeks to deliver so it seems usps is super slow down there in Texas


----------



## Grijon (Dec 24, 2020)

Got my C01 order, extremely happy with them, too 👍🏻

The red is laughably terrible when whitewall hunting, but surprisingly satisfactory in actual use.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 24, 2020)

Grijon said:


> The red is laughably terrible when whitewall hunting, but surprisingly satisfactory in actual use.



Great Attitude 
My C01 order arrived too.. half a dozen Oranges.. 
cheap thrills

Merry HolyDaze


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 24, 2020)

Mine arrived. The c01s is fantastic. I wish I’d ordered more of them instead of the ummm, amount of the regulars I ordered.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 24, 2020)

BB, 100 lms out of TIR is fun.. I had to make a second order to buy more "S".. All my Black, Green C01's arrived potted.. Really digging the Britsh Racing Green anodize, reminds me of a TR3 once owned


----------



## Tejasandre (Dec 24, 2020)

Got my c01’s too. Haven’t checked em out yet. I wrapped them to make sure I get at least one good gift. 🤪


----------



## Stress_Test (Dec 25, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> BB, 100 lms out of TIR is fun..




I got interested in these for the TIR optic. Got an orange-colored model coming next week; figured that color might be handy to make it easier to spot in a car glovebox, backpack, etc.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 26, 2020)

The orange color body ended up being my favorite. It's a dam good looking little flashlight in person.


----------



## Stress_Test (Dec 27, 2020)

Back when the Fenix E01 first came out, I bought a promo deal that included it with an L1D. I had specified a different color but what I got was an orange E01. 

At first I thought "ugh, an orange flashlight", but darned if it didn't grow on me after a while. That's another reason I got the orange C01. (the E01 died via alkaline leakage years ago)


----------



## Burgess (Dec 27, 2020)

Truly is the *Bargain of the YEAR* !


$ 3.99 (US) each, for these handy little gems.


Purchase 6 of 'em, and get Free Shipping !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 3, 2021)

Anyone know if additional colors will be offered?


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 3, 2021)

I read somewhere that this is the last time Sofirn will build the C01

so my guess is no new colors will be offered


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 3, 2021)

So you are saying I need to order at least 25 more of each flavor. Gotcha


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 3, 2021)

Sofirn once said no more C01 back in the yuji version so we all sighed in relief when the sophia was brought out and bought a slew. Can't speak for others but at $4 each and no cost shipping after $21(?) in total many paid no shipping fee. 

When I first went to the site each color seemed to have started out with "500 remaining", which led me to think 500 were either already produced or would be as perhaps they had acquired 500 sophias for each color available. Conjecture on my part, but when I placed my last order they were down to the 200 and 300's for the body colors I bought. 

Yuji LED's were sold in lots of 1000 at a time. Some reading this may remember when Scout24 had a load of Yujis on both flavors and shared them with us here. 

Anyway, figure on no more C01's but if they do it a few years from now that'll be as cool as a polar bears toenails.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 3, 2021)

I think I still have a handful of 3200k and 5600k Yuji emitters around here somewhere.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 3, 2021)

I'd hate to see the C01 go away. It seems to be a great light for someone that wants a small, simple and efficient light.

I really does go hand-in-hand with the C01S for someone that wants a 1xAAA platform.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jan 4, 2021)

I also really want this light to continue. I don’t have a lot of disposable income right now. I’ve made it a Christmas habit of purchased one as a gift and getting something for myself. It’s fun to have so many colours, emitters, beam profiles, and modes in one family of lights.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jan 6, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Sofirn once said no more C01 back in the yuji version so we all sighed in relief when the sophia was brought out and bought a slew. Can't speak for others but at $4 each and no cost shipping after $21(?) in total many paid no shipping fee.
> 
> When I first went to the site each color seemed to have started out with "500 remaining", which led me to think 500 were either already produced or would be as perhaps they had acquired 500 sophias for each color available. Conjecture on my part, but when I placed my last order they were down to the 200 and 300's for the body colors I bought.
> 
> ...



I'm sure in reality it will depend how fast they sell. If these go at the same pace as the originals, I'd imagine they will make more. If it takes them a couple years to sell off the full batch, I don't see why they would.

If I understood right, they bought 5,000 of the Sophia emitters, and plan to use all of them up. I don't know how many of the 670nm emitter.

I still have my Yuji's from Scout24, plus I have a whole bunch of the 3400K and 2300K Sophia's (as far as I understand their source) from rngwn. I need more time for projects to play with them in.


----------

